# Stingray Handlebar Question



## stoney (Jul 8, 2019)

I know starting in 1965 they started stamping "SCHWINN" on the center knurling of the bars. On an early October 1964 Stingray do you know if they would of been stamping "SCHWINN" on the bars or would they have waited right till Jan. 1965 to stamp them. Or would Oct. 1964  still be non stamped but knurled. Thank you.


----------

